# 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Bumper Cover



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee that was dented in a minor accident a few months back. From what I've gathered it is only the bumper cover itself that is damaged. Cars are definitely not my thing...is it safe to assume that I can buy an after market part and simply reattach it? Ive looked around the rear bumper, and the cover itself simply looks like it is attached with a few screws and some clips. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dukes32 said:


> I have a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee that was dented in a minor accident a few months back. From what I've gathered it is only the bumper cover itself that is damaged. Cars are definitely not my thing...is it safe to assume that I can buy an after market part and simply reattach it? Ive looked around the rear bumper, and the cover itself simply looks like it is attached with a few screws and some clips. Any help is appreciated!


That is usually the case, though I've not torn into the rear bumper of a 98 GC. I've gotten bumper covers from a place called CertiFit, up in Minneapolis. They're not as expensive as you'd think, but they are "aftermarket" and are not the same quality as OEM.

The other problem you may face is painting the cover (unless it's the Jeep gray plastic). That might cost as much as the bumper cover itself.


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks...there is a certifit actually by my house in Milwaukee. I looked at their prices and they are A LOT cheaper than other stores!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dukes32 said:


> Thanks...there is a certifit actually by my house in Milwaukee. I looked at their prices and they are A LOT cheaper than other stores!


Cool.

Just note that there _is_ a reason for their cheaper prices. I got a front bumper cover for VW Golf a couple years ago. Definitely thinner and less flexible than OEM. However, it worked fine, and is still on the car. 

I probably wouldn't advise going through them if you were replacing parts on an almost new car. But a 13-year old vehicle? Why not?

If you get a bumper cover there, you need to pull it out of the box and look it over _very_ carefully before you purchase it. 


Good luck!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a 1998 and still miss that thing.

Bumper cover comes off really easy, there are a bunch of plastic rivets in the wheel wells and all underneath. If you have towhooks - no need to remove those.

The main attachment points are two big "C-shaped" plastic pieces on the bumper that slide over 2 little round bumps on the body - undo all the plastic rivets and just "pull".

Why not used? There's a HUGE amount of used Jeep parts available - check eBay or local junk yards. Is it a Limited or Laredo? If it's a Laredo you won't even have to paint and It should actually look better w/ a used one since the others will be faded by now. Just remember 93-95 bumpers are close, but they won't fit.


----------



## dukes32 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats great help....thanks! I checked prices however and a new one at certifit is $45, where the ones I can find at a junkyard or eBay are $100. How easily do those rivets come off?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> I had a 1998 and still miss that thing.
> 
> Bumper cover comes off really easy, there are a bunch of plastic rivets in the wheel wells and all underneath. If you have towhooks - no need to remove those.
> 
> ...


I've got a 94 GC Laredo, and an 89 Grand Wagoneer. Obviously I don't put a lot of miles on them, but the miles I do put on are FUN!


Great idea about checking the junkyards. Here in Omaha, we have a couple U-Pull-It Salvage Yards. It's always a crap shoot, but sometimes you get lucky!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

dukes32 said:


> Thats great help....thanks! I checked prices however and a new one at certifit is $45, where the ones I can find at a junkyard or eBay are $100. How easily do those rivets come off?


Really easy. If you have a pair of needle nose pliers and a flathead screwdriver you can get them off. If my memory serves me correctly (it's been years since i had my Jeep) you need a pick to get the ones in the wheelwells out. You may need to take the grille off too in order to get at some rivets on the top of the bumper.

Just remember... when you have the rivets out, you pull on each side of bumper and you will hear a "pop".

That seems really cheap for an aftermarket bumper .......... not that I don't believe it, but I'd be worried about fitment. Iv'e seen some bad fitment replicas.

Is yours a Laredo or Limited?


----------

